# Testudo graeca graeca or Testudo graeca buxtoni



## Jlant85 (Apr 23, 2014)

So im looking for either of the two. Male and/or female Testudo graeca graeca or a female Testudo graeca buxtoni. If any of you guys have one of the things i mention and is for sale, please let me know. I am located in San Francisco CA. Would love to get them locally but I'll gladly pay for shipping. Name your price and hopefully we can negotiate.


----------

